# CC assignment trouble



## Aido94 (Jan 12, 2020)

I just got the Fader Port Classic from ProSouns. I've been able to set it up where I can control volume and all of its buttons work. I was wonder how I could assign its single fader to control modulation and expression. I work in Logic Pro X. Thank you for any help.


----------

